# Budget 2011 and tax relief for home insulation etc.



## DocOc (12 Jan 2011)

Does anyone have specific info on the 10K income tax relief on insulation as mentioned in last Decembers budget?  This seems to be separate to and in addition to the SEI grant.  I would appreciate it if anyone can give me more information as I am about to spend money on upgrading my house and would prefer not to miss out on the tax relief if it is in addition to the grants. Thanks in advance.


----------



## quentingargan (13 Jan 2011)

The Irish Times on the day said that the tax relief would replace grants. The Minister's speech said it would supplement them. My advise is to get your grant application in NOW. You may then get both. The details will be published in the Finance Bill shortly, but I wouldn't wait personally....


----------



## Towger (13 Jan 2011)

I would not hold your breath. They have announced Green initiatives in the budget before to keep Gormley happy and they were never implemented. eg. €200 car park tax and Car BIK based on engine CO2 emissions as well as mileage.


----------



## DocOc (22 Jan 2011)

*Finance bill / tax reliefs on home energy upgrades*

Hi All,
Anyone got any links to more info on this issue? Thanks.


----------



## Fullback (23 Jan 2011)

The measure was included in Section 13 of the Finance Bill published last week.

http://www.finance.gov.ie/documents/publications/Financebill2011/finbill2011.pdf 

The accompanying note still doesn't give details of exactly what works are covered.

http://www.finance.gov.ie/documents/publications/financebill2011/explmemo2011.pdf 


I guess we will eventually get details from the SEAI.


----------



## quentingargan (23 Jan 2011)

Thanks for that Fullback. Yes, the relevant section seems to be 13(2) where The Authority means SEAI;

(2) (a) In this subsection ‘energy-efficient works’ means
works the purpose of which is to reduce the costs
incurred in respect of heating a residential premises.
(b) The Authority shall keep and maintain and make
available to the public a list of such energy-efficient 20
works as are, from time to time, determined by the
Minister for Finance, in consultation with the Minister
for Communications, Energy and Natural
Resources, to be energy-efficient works to which
relief under this section applies (in this section 25
referred to as ‘qualifying work’).

It seems fromt his that it will be down to the Ministers from time to time to decide... Q


----------



## elacsaplau (1 Feb 2011)

Anybody know if there has been any further clarity on this?


----------

